# Unit clerk jobs in healthcare



## Joshua82 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, my wife is taking her certificate for being a unit clerk here in Canada and we are wondering what the equivalent is for NZ. 

A unit clerk in Canada basically does all sorts of clerical work. Updating patient health records, working on payroll, registering new patients etc.

Any information about this type of work in NZ would be great. 

Thank you!


----------



## Joshua82 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi again, any information on healthcare jobs in general would also be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
NZ has District Health Boards -I think the closest job title to what you describe would be Ward Clerk or Ward Administrator

All the DHBs have their own careers sites - links to their sites here and from there to their careers/vacancies pages

There's been another thread here in last 2 weeks about the Counties-Manukau DHB, I can only speak for my time with CCDHB (Wellington) and rate them as a very good employer

The DHBs offer a mix of city-size options, some are quite small eg Wairarapa DHB is based in Masterton population about 23,000 and the DHB covers a wider rural area with about 40,00o people in total


----------



## Joshua82 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Song, thank you very much for the information. Now that we know what unit clerks are called in NZ we can do some job hunting for my wife.


----------

